# Crush Lock Wheel Design



## Guest

I see where a lot of racers are making their own crush lock wheel set ups. I would like to make some for our team. Would any of you have a pattern for them? I would be willing to pay a reasonable fee for it. Not trying to rip anyone off just looking for a way to make a set of wheels unique to our team. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## phreebsd

are you looking for the univeral bolt pattern or some cool designs to cut into them?


----------



## Guest

Universal bolt pattern with the ring dimensions. I will have the shop cut our design into it.


----------



## phreebsd

i had a pdf with 110, 115, 137 and another one or 2 on it.
just for crushlocks.

i now can not find it!


----------



## Guest

If you can dig it up let me know. I would sure like to get these made for the guys and gals on the team.


----------



## gpinjason

I have no idea on the ring size, but the bolt patterns should be easy... you just need to mark out all the different bolt patterns for the ATV's that you need them to fit... and MIMB has the bolt patterns listed... http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=atvboltpatternindex


----------



## rowdy-outty

there is a thread on highlifter were you can buy a template, I will be taking my locks off in a few days. I could make you a template too!


----------



## Guest

I am all set. I called a vendor of mine and he gave me the template they use. Thanks to all of you for the help though!


----------



## Bootlegger

Post some pics when you get done with them. Where you racing at?


----------



## Guest

I will do that. Our team is new this year and we are racing primarily in Michigan with a plan to go to Ontario to race with some friend we met there and maybe a trip south or two. 

In Michigan we are about 5 years behind the south in ATV-UTV mud racing. Our bogs vary from thick nasty clay to more wet bogs like the mud nats appear to be. We still have a lot of fun and the sport has more than doubled in events since last year at this time so I am hopeful it will really take off.


----------



## Bootlegger

Cool...its all about fun. yes...the bogs here use to be a real thick...but started losing racers due to breaking so much stuff and people watching due to it took all day to run one race....lol. I like some mud and water...I like the deeper pits best. Keep us up to date on things...its always good to have new teams and racers start racing. Good Luck and if I can help in any way let me know.


----------



## MiMudder

Where are most of the races in Michigan held?


----------



## Guest

Pretty much state wide in the lower peninsula. There was one at Wolverine,2 in Mecosta,1 at St Helen, 2 at St Johns, plus a few more near Monroe. Already hearing of more for next year. Plus we hooked up with some guys who put on events in Ontario and plan to race there next season.


----------



## Bootlegger

Let me know when you find out the schedule for next year. I got some family up there...I may be able to make a race.


----------



## Guest

Will do! Where is your family at?


----------



## Rubberdown

family adventure said:


> Pretty much state wide in the lower peninsula. There was one at Wolverine,2 in Mecosta,1 at St Helen, 2 at St Johns, plus a few more near Monroe. Already hearing of more for next year. Plus we hooked up with some guys who put on events in Ontario and plan to race there next season.


Did you run into the Canadian Wild Boar team? If so, all great guys and myself and my team look forward to meeting you in a southern Ontario race next season and maybe try and make it to some of the Mi races ourselves.


----------



## Bootlegger

family adventure said:


> Will do! Where is your family at?


Right around Detroit, Sterling Heights.


----------

